# Juli 2011 Saalbach



## z3ro (11. Januar 2011)

Hi leute,


ich will mit Freunden im Juli 2011 nach Saalbach Hinterglemm.

Die Frage die sich mir jetzt auftut ist die, wir wollen zu Zeit des Dakine Freeride festivals hin fahren. Kann es uns passieren das wenn wir vor beginn des Festivals hin fahren Strecken wegen vorbereitungen gesperrt sind?? Sollten wir lieber nach dem Festival fahren ??

Geplant war es so Freeride Festival ist glaub vom 8-11 Juli 2011


wir wollten ab dem 4 Juli hin fahren paar Tage Biken und das Festival anschauen und wieder heim....

...oder leiber zum 8 Juli hin fahren Festival anschauen und dann erst biken gehen ??? 


Wäre über Erfahrungen sehr dankbar....

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2011)

Also ohne es zu wissen wäre rein der Logik nach die zweite Alternative ab 8.Juli die bessere ! Den wieso sollten nach nem Festival noch Strecken für Rennen gesperrt sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z3ro (11. Januar 2011)

Jo hab ich mir ja auch gedacht, nur werden nach der Veranstaltung wohl große bremswellen Partys gefeiert 

Denn das Risiko davor dort zu biken mit evtl gesperrten Strecken ist auch nicht das wahre.....war jemand in dem Zeitraum letztes Jahr dort? zwecks strecken beschaffenheit etc?


----------



## CrossX (11. Januar 2011)

Ich kann dir zumindest sagen wie es kurz vorher da aussieht. Ich bin Mitte Juni da. Hoffentlich basteln die da nicht zuviel an den Strecken rum. 

Hab schon ne Wohnung mit Jokercard rausgesucht. Damit man immer den Lift kostenlos nutzen kann. 

Weiß zufällig einer ob die auch für den Bikepark Leogang gilt?


----------



## z3ro (11. Januar 2011)

Sollte ich da jetzt schon buchen ? Bisher war ich nur in Detuschland ins Parks deswegen fragen ich so blöd....das mit der Jokercard kenne ich, kannst du das was empfehlen ??

Jokercard geht in Leogang glaube ich nicht was ich gelesen habe , kann aber jetzt auch nicht die hand dafür ins feuer halten


----------



## CrossX (11. Januar 2011)

Empfehlen kann ich leider nichts, da ich dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal hinfahre. 
Die Ferienwohnungen mit Jokercard sind ein bisschen teurer als normal. 
Ich hab jetzt eine für 80 Euro für 4 Personen pro Tag gefunden. 
Da wir mit 4 Bikern hinfahren lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall. 

Ich bin mir bei Leogang halt nicht sicher weil die Bergbahn für die 5-Gondeltour auch mit dabei ist und das scheint die gleiche zu sein die auch im Leoganger Bikepark verwendet wird. Aber ich werd da eh die Tage nochmal anrufen. 

Ob man so früh buchen muss weiß ich nicht, aber da mein Urlaub fest ist, hab ich sofort alles festgemacht. Wäre wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt notwendig geworden, weil ja eh noch Vorsaison ist.


----------



## z3ro (11. Januar 2011)

80 Euro pro Person am Tag!? verstehe ich schon richtig gerade oder ?

ja wenn du da e nochmal anrufst wär super wenn du die info hier in den thread setzen könntest ??


----------



## Kesan (11. Januar 2011)

Diese Jokercard konnte man letztes Jahr gegen die Karte für die 5 Gondeltour ( glaub big 5 nannte sich die karte ) eintauschen damit war auch eine Fahrt in Leogang möglich. Jede Gondel kann man dann nur einmal nutzen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich kann dir zumindest sagen wie es kurz vorher da aussieht. Ich bin Mitte Juni da. Hoffentlich basteln die da nicht zuviel an den Strecken rum.
> 
> Hab schon ne Wohnung mit Jokercard rausgesucht. Damit man immer den Lift kostenlos nutzen kann.
> 
> Weiß zufällig einer ob die auch für den Bikepark Leogang gilt?



Wir haben 2009 in Leogang im Riederalm gewohnt. Da war ne Jokercard dabei und mit der konnten wir die Asitz rauf. Allerdings nur einmal pro Tag glaub ich war das


----------



## CrossX (11. Januar 2011)

Aber in Saalbach kann man die Karte doch beliebig oft benutzen oder? Sonst wäre das ganze ja totaler Schwachsinn. 
Was nutzt mir eine Fahrt pro Tag.

@z3ro 
Die Ferienwohnung mit 4 Betten kostet am Tag 80 Euro. Also 20 pro Kopf


----------



## z3ro (11. Januar 2011)

ah ok dank dir.....


hier ein link wo alles recht gut erklärt ist 

http://www.saalbach.com/de/sommer/das-tal-der-spiele/joker-card.html

geht ja was die kosten angeht eigentlich , mit ner pension kommt man dann ja noch günstiger weg  

was nehmt ihr für so nen trip alles mit? also ich meine an ersatzteilen etc.
wenn ihr lust habt lasst uns doch ne check list gestalten !?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (12. Januar 2011)

z3ro schrieb:


> was nehmt ihr für so nen trip alles mit? also ich meine an ersatzteilen etc.
> wenn ihr lust habt lasst uns doch ne check list gestalten !?!?



Tja ich denke das Übliche. Werkzeug, ein paar Ersatzschläuche, vielleicht noch nen Mantel. Neue Bremsbeläge werd ich einpacken zur Sicherheit.

Dann halt komplette Panzerung.
Eigentlich das ganze Zeug das ich auch in den Bikepark mitschleppe. 
Und wenn doch  mal was fehlt wirds da wohl auch Shops geben.


----------



## CrossX (12. Januar 2011)

Hab gerade mal auf der Seite von Saalbach geguckt. 
Da steht ja auch extra: Tägliche einmalige Benützung der
Asitzkabinenbahn in Leogang.

Ich nehme an das die das wegen der Big5Challenge gemacht haben. Sonst müsste man da ja extra bezahlen. 

Auf die freu ich mich übrigens besonders. 70km fast nur bergab. Ein Traum. 
Die schlappen 1000Hm fallen da garnicht weiter auf


----------



## Jobi (12. Januar 2011)

Hi!
Wollte gegen Ende Juli ebenfalls nach Saalbach.
Hat einer nen Tipp für ne ordentliche Pension? Sind wahrscheinlich zu zweit.
Ich lieg doch richtig, da kann man auch schon als Alpin-Bergab-Anfänger mit nem
leicht-Freerider/Enduro oder All Mountain Spaß haben? Oder sollten wir uns denn doch lieber schwereres Gerät mieten?
Ich dachte an die Blue-Line zum dran gewöhnen und Fahrtechnik auffrischen, und denn nen Tag die Big-5.
Haben leider nur ein Wochenende Zeit, da geht nicht sonderlich viel.

Rockt on!


----------



## Plan_B_Biker (12. Januar 2011)

Hi Jobi,

mit Deiner Überlegung liegst Du nicht ganz falsch. Der Großteil aller Trails wird ganz normal befahrbar sein (die Trek Gravity Girls sind in den Tagen vor dem Festival ebenfalls dort), die X-Line und der Dual Parcours werden teilweise aber nicht befahrbar sein. Wie umfangreich die Einschränkungen sein werden kann ich Dir jetzt noch nicht sagen, hängt von verschiedenen Faktoen (v. a. Wetter) ab.

Unter Strich liegst Du mit den Tagen nach dem Festival also besser, davor lässt sich aber alles bis auf X-Line und Dualstrecke auch fahren und die Gravity Girls sind auch da, was wiederum deutlich für die Tage davor spricht  

lg
Till


----------



## z3ro (12. Januar 2011)

mir wärs auch vorm festival lieber gewesen.....und dann das festival so als ausklang der bike woche geniessen...hmmm na mal schauen, würd schon gerne alles fahren können


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich würde bim Tourismusverband mal nachfragen: http://www.saalbach.at/ - ich denke, dass die rel. präzise Auskunft geben können. Es macht auch keinen Sinn sich beim Männersport nach Frauen zu richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plan_B_Biker (13. Januar 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Es macht auch keinen Sinn sich beim Mnnersport nach Frauen zu richten.



...hast Du die Gravity Girls schon mal gesehen??? Nach denen würde sich so manch ein männlicher Biker richten. 

Desweiteren ist meine Aussage doch ziemlich konkret gewesen  die X-Line und der Dualparcours werden, zumindes temporaer und in Teilstuecken, nicht befahrbar sein, weil dort noch gewerkelt wird. Wie viel wir an den Strecken konkret vor den Festivaltagen arbeiten werden kann ich noch nicht sicher sagen, haengt von den Wetterverhaeltnissen in den Wochen vorm Festival ab. Letztes Jahr haben unsere Streckenbauer im Mai erst Schnee wegschieben müssen, damit sie überhaupt an die Strecke konnten, da hinkt der Streckenbau natuerlich etwas hinterher.

Also wie gesagt, in Saalbach gibt es Trails en masse, auch wenn ein Teil der X-Line mal gesperrt sein sollte.

Greetz


----------



## z3ro (13. Januar 2011)

@ plan b biker

ich glaube das ist genau mein problem und das von anderen hier die noch nicht in saalbach waren.....wir wissen einfachn icht wieviele coole trails es dort gibt  ....

man hört halt immer nur von x line und co


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. Januar 2011)

Plan_B_Biker schrieb:


> ...hast Du die Gravity Girls schon mal gesehen???


Nein, aber die werden aus den Gründen die du soeben erwähnt hast auch nicht wissen was wann wo gesperrt sein wird. Egal ob's Boys oder Girls sind.


----------



## Plan_B_Biker (13. Januar 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Nein, aber die werden aus den Grnden die du soeben erwhnt hast auch nicht wissen was wann wo gesperrt sein wird. Egal ob's Boys oder Girls sind.



Da hast Du natrlich recht. Vielleicht noch mal kurz zu meiner Person: 

ich gehoere dem Organisationsteam des Freeride Festivals an und kann Dir diese Infos aus erster Hand geben. Die Strecken an denen kurz vorm Festival gebaut werden wird, sind die Wettkampfstrecken fuer den Scott Gang Battle (X-Line) und den Maxxis Dual Eliminator. Alle anderen Trails sind ganz normal befahrbar, die laufen auch quer durch den Wald und die Berge, dort nehmen wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Bauarbeiten mehr vor.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch weiterhelfen.


----------



## z3ro (13. Januar 2011)

@ plan b biker

ok war nicht ganz ersichtlich in wie weit du bei diesem thema selber mit hand an legst 

mir persönlich konntest du damit weiterhelfen


----------



## Jobi (19. Januar 2011)

Hey!

Nen Tip für ne schöne bikerfreundliche Unterkunft such ich immernoch.
Ende Juli in Saalbach oder Hinterglemm, das ist egal. Haben ja Fahrräder mit!

Rockt on


----------



## Stromberg (19. Januar 2011)

Plan_B_Biker schrieb:


> ...die Trek Gravity Girls sind in den Tagen vor dem Festival ebenfalls dort.


Hast Du das genaue Datum und vielleicht noch nen Link? Meine Freundin wuerde gern hin und wir haben noch nichts Konkretes gefunden.


----------



## Plan_B_Biker (19. Januar 2011)

genaue Termine hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle auch nicht gefunden. Deine Freundin kann die ja einfach mal anschreiben und nach den Terminen Fragen. Hier der Link:

http://www.trekgravitygirls.com/kontakt/


----------



## Plan_B_Biker (19. Januar 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Nen Tip für ne schöne bikerfreundliche Unterkunft such ich immernoch.
> Ende Juli in Saalbach oder Hinterglemm, das ist egal. Haben ja Fahrräder mit!
> ...



Schau mal im Internet unter "Bike Hotel" Conrad. Eine super freundliche Pension/Hotel mit allem was das Bikerherz begehrt. Der Besitzer hat auch einen Shop und ist natuerlich selbst leidenschaftlicher Biker. 

Weitere Infos zu Biken in Saalbach Hinterglemm gibt es unter: 

Bike'n Soul Group Saalbach Hinterglemm

dort findest Du auch andere Bikehotels mit der nötigen Infrastruktur.


----------



## z3ro (19. Januar 2011)

Hilft mir auch weiter ,top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (19. Januar 2011)

Yeah! Sehr geil! 

Vielen dank!


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Januar 2011)

Kann ich auch empfehlen, vor allem wenn man Interesse dran hat bei den geführten Touren mitzufahren.
Wer nur Park fahren will dürfte woanders allerdings billiger unterkommen.


----------



## Lode (21. Januar 2011)

Also ich hätte auch mal ne Frage was das Thema Joker Card angeht. Wir (3 Mann) fahren dieses Jahr das erste mal nach Saalbach Hinterglemm und haben auch schon eine Pension gebucht bei der die Jokercard dabei ist. So nun zu meiner Frage: Bekommt dann jeder von uns eine Joker Card oder wird für eine gemietete Wohnung nur eine Joker Card bereit gestellt? Wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet. Nicht das dann dort die böse Überraschung kommt ^^ 

mfg Lode


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Januar 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hat einer nen Tipp für ne ordentliche Pension? :



probiere es mal im spielberghaus (http://www.spielberghaus.at), sehr nette leute, einen coolen trail direkt vor der tür, preislich bei 35,00  / nacht / person.


----------



## farmersdaughter (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute!

Mal eine ziemlich blöde Frage:

Was denkt ihr, ist die Preisgünstigste möglichkeit nach Saalbach zu kommen?

Habe mich für den Sommer schon ziemlich sicher dazu entschieden dorthin zu fahren. Wenn man ein wenig nach Unterkünften sucht findet man Alpen-Typisch wirklich nette und Preiswerte Unterkünfte (mit Jokercard!)

Das einzige, was mir Kopfschmerzen bereitet, ist die Fahrt dorthin!

Ich fahre von NRW aus (Hamm oder Bielefeld) und besitze kein eigenes Auto. Mitfahrzentralen machen bei Bike und viel Geüäck nicht so viel Sinn. Fliegen? Eher suboptimal, da kein Flugplatz wirklich in der Nähe.
Ist jemand schon mal mit der Bahn gefahren? Nachtzug? 

Finde es :kotz: ,dass die Bahn eine Monopolstellung besitzt und keine Buslinien wie z.B. in England vorhanden sind! 

Würde mich über ein Paar Tipps oder auch Erfahrungen freuen.


----------



## timstruppi (23. Januar 2011)

Ich kann das Bikehotel Conrad nur empfeheln, wir sind seit 2004 regelmäßig dort im Hotel abgestiegen. Alleine die Hauseigen Grillparty auf denen ihrere Alm ist super.
Die geführte Touren vom Guide Reini und Co sind der Hammer........


----------



## CrossX (23. Januar 2011)

farmersdaughter schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, ist die Preisgünstigste möglichkeit nach Saalbach zu kommen?



Ganz klar. Direkt mit dem Bike da runter. Musst nur ein paar Tage mehr einplanen


----------



## olli830 (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo z3ro,

schau mal den link an ...die jungs vom freeride magazin hatten da trails in ihrer zeitung drin, die geil und nett sind.

http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo...16&PHPSESSID=034d1f2cc52b9bd4a7773b16694516e2

ich würd eventuell nach dem fest fahren, da es dann wieder ruhiger wird..das fest ist super organisiert und interressant..schaut es euch an..ihr könnt ja sonst noch nach leogang fahren zum biken oder in neukirchen ein paar trails rocken..
ich hoffe ich konnt dir weiter helfen...

rock on....


----------



## gussi218 (24. Januar 2011)

hallo...ich würde nach dem fest fahren,da sind alle strecken wieder befahrbar und als unterkunft würd ich eine pension empfehlen...haben letztes jahr direkt am schattberg-express gewohnt für 24euro die nacht mit frühstück und jokercard...was will man mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z3ro (25. Januar 2011)

@olli

danke dir ganz hilfreich der link


----------



## Riding-Rick (25. Januar 2011)

Moin!
Ich war im letzten Jahr eine Woche nach dem Festival in Saalbach. Die Trails waren alle frei befahrbar und waren auch nicht sonderlich ausgefahren. Kann man also durchaus machen.
Ich hatte kurzfrsitig eine Pension gebucht - im Sommer ist da ja nicht sonderlich viel los und man kriegt auch kurzfristig noch Zimmer. Ich habe letztes Jahr hier gewohnt: www.ski-hinterglemm.com . Hat mich für´s Einzelzimmer inkl. Frühstück und Joker Card 27 Euro pro Nacht gekostet und war ca. 400 m von der Seilbach in Hinterglemm entfernt. Diese Pension wird´s beim nächsten mal auf jeden Fall wieder.
Mit der Joker Card kannst du alle Seilbahnen in Hinterglemm und in Saalbach so oft du willst bzw. kannst benutzen. Dazu noch einmal täglich die Gondel in Leogang für die 5-Gondel-Tour.

Beste Grüße
Rick

PS: Unbedingt den Hackelberg-Trail fahren!!!


----------



## z3ro (25. Januar 2011)

ach gut zu wissen das man kurzfristig buchen kann, is mir auch am liebsten


----------



## farmersdaughter (26. Januar 2011)

Jau, alles cool! Aber erzählt doch auch mal wie ihr alle nach Saalbach fahrt!
Freue mich über jede Erfahrung...


----------



## Riding-Rick (26. Januar 2011)

Also ich fahre mit dem Auto...^^

Ansonsten mit dem Zug bis Zell am See und dann mit dem Postbus nach Saalbach bzw. Hinterglemm (ca. 30 - 45 Min.?!).
Info: http://www.saalbach.com/de/sommer/service/anreise/anreise-zug.html

Oder mit dem Flieger nach München oder Salzburg und dann mit dem "Holiday Shuttle".
Info: http://www.holiday-shuttle.at/

Edit: Erfahrungen hab ich damit leider nicht.


----------



## z3ro (26. Januar 2011)

nachdem ich kein auto besitze, hab ich mir gedacht das ich und ein freund uns einen leihwagen holen....so nen vw caddy oder sowas ,wo man die bikes einfach rein werfen kann....muss nur mal schauen was das kostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plan_B_Biker (27. Januar 2011)

Für alle die auf der Suche nach einer *bikerfreundlichen Übernachtung* sind:

Die Hotels und Pensionen der Bike'n Soul Group in Saalbach Hinterglemm entsprechen auf jeden Fall allen Standards die ein Biker braucht. Hier gehts zur Homepage:

http://www.bike-n-soul.at/

Da gehört u. A. auch das Bike Hotel Conrad zu.


----------



## morpheus1283 (30. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute,

wir fahren dieses Jahr das erste mal nach Saalbach.
17.7-24.7....

Unterkunft ist das Bikehotel Conrad...nur gutes davon gelesen.

Einzige Problem was wir zur Zeit haben ist,dass wir nicht wissen welche Räder wir mitnehmen sollen.

Wir sind insgesamt 5 Leute, davon drei die die Wahl zwischen nem Speci Enduro und nem Speci Big Hit haben.

Falls wir es hinbekommen, nehmen wir natürlich beide mit, aber falls es nicht passt müssen wir uns das ganze halt überlegen 

LG


----------



## rennm (30. Januar 2011)

ich war letztes Jahr hier http://www.pension-schipflinger.at/de/preise.asp
und werde das nächste mal definitiv wieder dort nächtigen. Sehr ordentlich, sehr nette Gastgeber, gute Lage, gutes Frühstück. lediglich die Hauptverkehrsstraße könnte Leute mit schlechtm Schlaf stören.


----------



## smarty281 (9. März 2011)

Also wer noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Freeride Festival sucht kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich werde vom 07.07.2011 - 10.07.2011 nach Saalbach fahren und habe noch für 2 Personen + 2 Fahrräder platz. Angesprochen sind alle auf der Strecke Mannheim, Karlsruhe, Stuttgart, Augsburg, München.


----------



## Jobi (28. März 2011)

So, Buchung steht. 21. - 24.07. Pension Schipflinger!
Boah, ich freu mich sowas von drauf!!!

Rockt on...


----------



## z3ro (28. März 2011)

Werds spontan buchen müssen :-/ da ich noch auf ne zusage von nem Freund warten muss....hin fahren will ich aber auf jedenfall komme was wolle...


----------



## everywhere.local (18. April 2011)

bin auch ende juli in leogang 
genaues datum habe ich nicht im kopf, aber glaube ab 30.

achja: wie lange braucht man für die big 5 bike challenge? mit ski dauert das bei mir ca 3h


----------



## morpheus1283 (27. April 2011)

Viel wichtiger ist: 

Wo geh ich abends mein isotonisches Weizen trinken?

Gibs nen "Szene-Treff" oder sowas?


----------



## Lode (27. April 2011)

das würde mich auch mal ganz stark interessieren ;-)


----------



## Ani (27. April 2011)

hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass es in saalbach keine richtigen tageskarten/wochenkarten gibt, sondern diese "jokercard" die bei sehr vielen pensionen/hotels mit enthalten ist? ich hatte überlegt, ob sich eine gravitycard lohnt, da wir auch ab und an in winterberg sind (nur für wibe lohnt sich das für uns aber defintiv nicht), aber so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe kann man die gravitycard in saalbach nicht unbedingt gebrauchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (28. April 2011)

http://www.bike-circus.at/de/bergbahnen/preisebetriebszeiten/bikecard.html

guckst du unterhalb vom big 5 ticket


----------



## Riding-Rick (28. April 2011)

Doch klar, Tageskarten etc. gibt es natürlich auch. Aber die JokerCard ist halt bei vielen Hotels und Pensionen im Preis mit drin, dann brauchst du keine anderen Liftkarten mehr.

Tja, mit Apres Bike ist so´ne Sache. Gaststätten und ähnliches gibt es in Saalbach und auch in Hinterglemm ne Menge, aber im Sommer ist da natürlich nicht so viel los - jedenfalls nicht in der Woche. Zum Festival kann ich dir auf jeden Fall den Goaßstall empfehlen! 

PS: Bin auch Mitte Juli für eine Woche in Hinterglemm


----------



## rzOne20 (2. Mai 2011)

was kostet der spaß "big5" eigentlich. hab schon alle meine freunde wie google und konsorten durch, aber ich werde einfach nicht fündig.
mich interessiert also was ich für das ticket hinlegen muß???


----------



## dita (3. Mai 2011)

hi rzOne20 - vielleicht ist dieser link hilfreich http://freeride.bike-circus.at hier sind alle freeride infos zu saalbach hinterglemm drin inkl. preise.


----------



## rzOne20 (3. Mai 2011)

mercy, genau das was ich gesucht habe....

google ist wohl doch nicht mein freund sondern deiner???


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

Gerade nochmal eine Frage zum Festival, da das noch nicht 100%ig rauskam... kann man denn WÄHREND dem Festival alle Strecken fahren? Dieses Wochehende ist leider das einzige im Juli, an dem die komplette Clique Zeit hat  Mir ginge es hauptsächlich darum, so viel wie möglich zu fahren, dafür ist dieses WE vermutlich genau das falsche, oder?


----------



## Jobi (8. Juni 2011)

Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass teilweise Strecken gesperrt werden. Die müssen ja auch iwo stattfinden.
Ich würde mir das auch gerne angucken, bin dann aber mit Family auf Malle. Aber all-inc ist auch nicht verkehrt.

Rock on 

Die Rennen mein ich.


----------



## smarty281 (8. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gerade nochmal eine Frage zum Festival, da das noch nicht 100%ig rauskam... kann man denn WÄHREND dem Festival alle Strecken fahren? Dieses Wochehende ist leider das einzige im Juli, an dem die komplette Clique Zeit hat  Mir ginge es hauptsächlich darum, so viel wie möglich zu fahren, dafür ist dieses WE vermutlich genau das falsche, oder?




Check die Raceinfo vom SGB auf der Festival Seite. Da stehen die genauen Zeiten der Veranstaltung.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

Also die X-Line ist wohl das ganze Wochenende gesperrt... ich hatte es den anderen ja schon gesagt - das wird nix! Dann wohl doch eher PdS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (9. Juni 2011)

Meine Frau und ich sind in der Zeit vom 4-12.07 unten in Hinterglemm. Wohnen im Hotel Salzburg. Wenn sich hier im Forum noch Leute finden um da unten die Strecken unsicher zu machen, einfach melden.


----------



## Brausa (5. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also die X-Line ist wohl das ganze Wochenende gesperrt... ich hatte es den anderen ja schon gesagt - das wird nix! Dann wohl doch eher PdS



Ist das bestätigt? Muss man fürs freie Training am Samstag für das Rennen angemeldet sein?


----------



## JAY-L (5. Juli 2011)

Sa und So ist die X-Line für das Rennen gesperrt. Am Freitag kann man wohl noch da runter fahren. Zumindest wars letztes Jahr so.

Das Freie Training findet am Fr ssatt. Am Sa ist die Qualli für So.

Gruß
Max


----------



## z3ro (5. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,

der Termin steht, ich werde mit einem Freund vom 20.07.2011 bis 24.07.2011 in Saalbach / Hinterglemm die Trails unsicher machen.

Untergebracht sind wir in: Frühstückspension Blasius | Familie Eberharter | A-5754 Hinterglemm 

Ist von euch noch jemand in diesem Zeitraum dort und in der nähe untergebracht, bzw. fährt Freeride orientiert?

Man könnte sich ja auch zusammen schliessen falls Interesse besteht und die trails zusammen rocken !?!?

Grüße


z3ro


----------



## edik. (5. Juli 2011)

Hi

ich bin vom 18.07 - 23.07 vor Ort und wohne im Hotel Salzburg in Hinterglemm. Leider  hat mein Kollege keinen Urlaub bekommen und deshalb muss ich allein  hinfahren. Bin das erste mal dort und kenne mich dementsprechend nicht so sehr aus.

*@z3ro:* Ich fahr ein Canyon Torque und hätte Interesse mal mit euch mitzufahren.


----------



## z3ro (5. Juli 2011)

Hey Edik ,

sind auch das erstemal dort und muessen uns ebenfalls zurecht finden.

Klar können uns gerne zusammen schliessen, nur denke ich wirst du nicht das einzigste Canyon torque dort fahren 

Ich fahre ein Speci Big Hit und mein Kumpel ein Corsair sind sicher auch nicht die einzigsten mit dem bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z3ro (5. Juli 2011)

@edik

schick mir doch per pn mal deine email adresse (wenn du dich regelmäßig abrufst?)


----------



## Idealzustand (6. Juli 2011)

@ edik / @ z3ro

Ich bin diese Jahr auch wieder in Hinterglemm. Speziell dort gibt es  eine blue-Line und eine red-Line. Letztere ist eher DH-lastig, die  andere ein feiner Freeride. Die Strecken sind immer offen, auch bei Veranstaltungen wie dieses Wochenende.
Die X-Line ist in Saalbach und die Krönung des ganzen - eine richtig langes Stück Freeride.
Bei mir gehts morgen los, habe mich beim Battle auf der X-Line  angemeldet. Da braucht man nur Stehvermögen; schwer zu fahren ist die  aber nicht. Auf der Schussfahrt vor der Mittelstation kann man schonmal  70 und schneller fahren.


 Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## z3ro (7. Juli 2011)

@idealzustand

ich bin ab dem 20:7 in hinterglemm untergebracht, kannst du mir sagen ob alle gondeln mitm bike zu erreichen sind ? reiterkogelbahn? kohlmaisgipfelbahn? schattberg x press? das wars glaub ich oder??


----------



## morpheus1283 (7. Juli 2011)

In 10 Tagen gehts los...7 Tage Saalbach im Hotel Conrad 

Ik froi mir...


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Juli 2011)

Tach Zusammen,

Wir sind Saalbach Neulinge und planen vom 20.08. Bis 27.08.. 
Wir waren letzte Woche erst in PDS, hier fällt mir auf das viele Hotels und Pensionen empfohlen werden. Gibt es auch Empfehlungen für Ferienwohnungen so wie das in Morzine die Regel ist ? 
Wir sind zu vier und die Bikes müssen mit in die Wohnung ( sind aus der Vergangenheit vorbelastet ) 

Wie ist denn die Streckenvielfalt wenn man mit einem reinen DH'ler unterwegs ist ? Wir sind ja durch PDS sehr verwöhnt. 
Gibt es nur die paar beschriebenen Strecken ? n<10 wenn es nur um DH geht ?


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Juli 2011)

Habe mal eine Frage zur Joker Card:

Angenommen, man bleibt von Freitagabend bis Sonntagnachmittag, also 2 Übernachtungen. Gilt die Jokercard dann auch noch für die Zeit, in der man eigentlich schon nicht mehr in der Unterkunft wohnt? Anders ausgedrückt: wenn um 10:00 morgens Check-out ist, verliert damit auch die Karte ihre Gültigkeit? Oder kann man sie den Sonntag noch bie Betriebsschluss nutzen?
Das ist mir irgendwie noch nicht ganz klar geworden.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## vopsi (10. Juli 2011)

ich glaube die uhrzeit kann vom austeller für den abreisetag auf der jokercard angegeben werden. ich wurde jedenfalls gefragt wie lange ich am abreisetag selbige nutzen möchte ( bin mir nicht 100% sicher aber die uhrzeit stand auch drauf)


----------



## smarty281 (11. Juli 2011)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage zur Joker Card:
> 
> Angenommen, man bleibt von Freitagabend bis Sonntagnachmittag, also 2 Übernachtungen. Gilt die Jokercard dann auch noch für die Zeit, in der man eigentlich schon nicht mehr in der Unterkunft wohnt? Anders ausgedrückt: wenn um 10:00 morgens Check-out ist, verliert damit auch die Karte ihre Gültigkeit? Oder kann man sie den Sonntag noch bie Betriebsschluss nutzen?
> Das ist mir irgendwie noch nicht ganz klar geworden.
> ...



Grad vom Gang Battle zurück und hatte Probleme heute um 12.15 Uhr mit dem Schattbergexpress zum Start zu kommen da die Karten nur bis 12 Uhr gültig sind.


----------



## psx0407 (11. Juli 2011)

...die jokercard gilt an soviel tagen wie übernachtet wird.

beispiel:
am anreisetag auf der piste vor 1200 uhr = 1 tag = am abreisetag gilt die karte dann nicht mehr.
am anreisetag auf piste ab 1200 uhr = halber tag = am abreisetag gilt die karte nur bis 1200 uhr.
am anreisetag keine liftbenutzung = kein tag = am abreisetag gilt die jokercard den ganzen tag.

woher ich´s weiß?
hab´s auf´m festival selber ausprobiert.  

psx0407


----------



## nullstein (11. Juli 2011)

Morgen jemand in Saalbach? Hab keine Lust schon wieder allein zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smarty281 (11. Juli 2011)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ...die jokercard gilt an soviel tagen wie übernachtet wird.
> 
> beispiel:
> am anreisetag auf der piste vor 1200 uhr = 1 tag = am abreisetag gilt die karte dann nicht mehr.
> ...



Sehr schön! Dann wissen wir es ja jetzt ganz genau.....Danke!


----------



## morpheus1283 (13. Juli 2011)

Wahaaah...noch 4 Tage, dann gehts loooos


----------



## CrossX (13. Juli 2011)

morpheus1283 schrieb:


> Wahaaah...noch 4 Tage, dann gehts loooos



Na dann viel Spass und viel Glück mit dem Wetter. Bin ja schon etwas neidisch


----------



## morpheus1283 (13. Juli 2011)

17.-19. Regen 
20-24. wolkig 

Hoffe das schwenkt noch etwas um... auf trocken.

Dennoch Danke


----------



## smarty281 (13. Juli 2011)

Beim Freeride Festival war auch Regen gemeldet und es kam nix runter ausser Sonne und die hat für ordentlich Sonnenbrand gesorgt Also keine Panik das wird schon!!!


----------



## nullstein (13. Juli 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen. Bin seit dem 02.07. hier und das Wetter ist total schön. Obwohl häufig genug Regen angekündigt war. Gestern und heute über 30° bei strahlend blauem Himmel.


----------



## z3ro (14. Juli 2011)

ab 20.07 am start ..na dann hoffen ich ebenfalls das das wetter passt


----------



## z3ro (14. Juli 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen ob man zwischen den jeweiligen seilbahnen von hinterglemm und saalbach mit dem bike fahren kann oder sollte man da lieber mit dem auto fahren ?


----------



## vopsi (14. Juli 2011)

gibt einen strassenbegleitenden radweg zwischen den orten (ca. 3 km zwischen saalbach und hinterglemm). auch mit downhillern easy zu fahren, von hinterglemm kommend sogar leicht abfallend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z3ro (14. Juli 2011)

super, danke für die info, dachte schon man muss immer mit auto shutteln....


----------



## smarty281 (14. Juli 2011)

Nee ist wirklich Easy von Hinterglem nach Saalbach zu fahren. Kannst auch auf der Hauptstraße fahren. Ich glaube es gibt sogar nen Shuttlebus, da solltest du dich aber bei der Touristinfo mal erkundigen. Viel Spass bei Shredden!!!


----------



## morpheus1283 (15. Juli 2011)

z3ro schrieb:


> ab 20.07 am start ..na dann hoffen ich ebenfalls das das wetter passt



Guck mal in den Bericht, zwischen 3°C-10°C je nach Höhe *bibber*
Muss auch grade meine Reisetasche neu überdenken :-/


----------



## z3ro (15. Juli 2011)

@morpheus   bitte was O_O....das kann doch nicht war sein :-/


----------



## z3ro (15. Juli 2011)

das is zwar off topic, aber kann mir jemand bei dem thema seine erfahrungen schildern ? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=533820


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Juli 2011)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ...die jokercard gilt an soviel tagen wie übernachtet wird.
> 
> beispiel:
> am anreisetag auf der piste vor 1200 uhr = 1 tag = am abreisetag gilt die karte dann nicht mehr.
> ...



Danke, genau so hat es mir die Wirtin unserer Pension auch erklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (18. Juli 2011)

morpheus1283 schrieb:


> Guck mal in den Bericht, zwischen 3°C-10°C je nach Höhe *bibber*
> Muss auch grade meine Reisetasche neu überdenken :-/



bin vom 21.-24.07. im spielberghaus, wer lust hast kann sich gerne ner tour anschließen.

wetter soll leider nicht so der hammer werden...


----------



## Jobi (18. Juli 2011)

Hi. 
Werd auch vom 21. bis 24. da sein, Pension Schipflinger.
Beim Wetterbericht krieg ich voll die Kriese! 
Ich hoffe doch die Anfahrt lohnt trotzdem.
Wie wärs mit nem kleinen Forumstreffen?

Rockt on!


----------



## Jobi (20. Juli 2011)

So. Das Wochenende ist gecancelled. Frau krank, Kinder krank, Papa bleibt mit seinem Popo zuhause.
Vielleicht klappt es ja so in 3-4 Wochen, dann versuch ich es nochmal.

Würde mich aber über ein Paar Berichte von euch freuen!

Rockt on!


----------



## Tom Servo (20. Juli 2011)

Wir kommen auch dieses lange WE da runter geballert. Eins unserer Reisevehikel ist ein L200 mit Tigerenten-Aufbau oben drauf. Nicht zu übersehen. Wir sind bei Hotel Schachner.

Wegen dem Wetter, die letzten 5 Tage war in meiner Heimat auch andauernd Regen gemeldet. Mit dem, was gefallen ist, bekommt man so grade mal Klohpapier feucht. Und zumindest morgen ist es wieder mehr oder weniger Trocknen gemeldet da unten.


----------



## shorty79 (24. Juli 2011)

Wir fahren vom 29-31.7 nach Saalbach.
Freu mich schon wie ein junger Hund drauf.

Ist von euch auch wer an dem we dort?


----------



## swoosh999 (24. Juli 2011)

shorty79 schrieb:


> Wir fahren vom 29-31.7 nach Saalbach.
> Freu mich schon wie ein junger Hund drauf.
> 
> Ist von euch auch wer an dem we dort?



komme gerade aus saalbach.
wetter DO: mäßig FR: schlecht SA: Schlammschlacht Heute: gleich abgereist 

seit gestern abend hat´s durchgeregnet, aber nach regen kommt bekanntlich sonne...hoffe mal für dich das es nächste woche besser ausschaut.

x-line z.b. war ab mittelstation nur noch bedingt fahrbar.

ich hab heute nochmal spontan von 26.-28.08. gebucht..hoffentlich meint es petrus dann besser


----------



## shorty79 (25. Juli 2011)

ohweh das hört sich aber nicht gut an.
die strecken werden dann ja auch ziemlich weich und unfahrbar sein und so die profies sind wir auch nicht.
wenns ordentlich regnet fahren wir eh nicht hin.
aber danke für deine info


----------



## Jobi (25. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> komme gerade aus saalbach.
> wetter DO: mäßig FR: schlecht SA: Schlammschlacht Heute: gleich abgereist
> 
> seit gestern abend hat´s durchgeregnet, aber nach regen kommt bekanntlich sonne...hoffe mal für dich das es nächste woche besser ausschaut.
> ...



Oh Shit!
Da bin ich aber froh dass ich garnicht erst hingefahren bin.

Rockt on!


----------



## morpheus1283 (26. Juli 2011)

Auch fast frisch zurück aus Saalbach...

Fangen wir mal an:

Sonntag 17.7. um 15:30uhr angekommen..bis dahin Sonne satt.
Kaum die Taschen aufs Zimmer geworfen und die Räder fertig gemacht, ging der Regen auch schon los.
Aufgrund der Zeit fix den Reiterkogel hoch um die Blueline gefahren....

Montag...Regen, X-Line aber noch offen..also durch und wieder hoch zum Hackelnergtrail, der zwar matschig, aber viel besser zu fahren war.

Dienstag Sonne,26°C...Rad übern Berg schieben nach Leogang, dort mit dem kollegen missverstanden und zurück nach Hinterglemm mitm Big Hit getourt...Kaffee auf!

Mittwoch...Regen den ganzen Tag. X-Line nur oben offen, nur gerutsche...ProLine genommen.

Donnerstag trocken, aber die ganze Nacht gerechnet...selbe spiel wie Mittwoch...nur x-line bis Mittelstation und wieder hoch.

Freitag,Nebel...arsc*h kalt...Regen und Wind. Also warmschieben zum Westgipfel richtung Hacklbergtrail...später wieder Proline....

Samstag... kraftlos den Zwölferkogel hoch zur Panorama Alm un über Big5 Schwarz wieder runter....ab 14Uhr ca Regen satt...

Sonntag abfahrt...

Alles in allem: Hat zwar Spaß gemacht, aber nur im Regen kotzt es einen doch an^^


----------



## pedax (26. Juli 2011)

morpheus1283 schrieb:


> Alles in allem: Hat zwar Spaß gemacht, aber nur im Regen kotzt es einen doch an^^



Ist bei uns leider um die Jahreszeit häufig so - das stabilste Wetter herrscht in der Gegend meist von Mitte August bis Ende September


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morpheus1283 (27. Juli 2011)

stabil war es ja, stabil Nass 

Naja, hatten ne schöne Woche und würden auch nochmal wieder kommen, dann aber mit Sonne bitte


----------



## marcie (27. Juli 2011)

Ich muß jetzt mal eine kleine Liebeserklärung an Saalbach-Hinterglemm loswerden. Es war sehr sehr schön mit dir....


----------



## smarty281 (28. Juli 2011)

pedax schrieb:


> Ist bei uns leider um die Jahreszeit häufig so - das stabilste Wetter herrscht in der Gegend meist von Mitte August bis Ende September


 
Kann man denn noch ende September Biken?


----------



## pedax (28. Juli 2011)

smarty281 schrieb:


> Kann man denn noch ende September Biken?



Also vom Wetter her ist das im Regelfall kein Problem, die letzte Septemberwoche würde ich vielleicht auslassen, da kann es mitunter schon recht kalt sein und relativ weit runter schneien. Aber prinzipiell ist in Leogang und natürlich auch Saalbach-Hinterglemm von Mitte August bis Ende September meist relativ stabiles Schönwetter (der sogenannte "Altweibersommer"). Bis 27. September fahren in Leogang die Bergbahnen täglich und ab 28. September bis 23. Oktober (entsprechende Wetterlage vorausgesetzt) von Mittwoch-Sonntag. Der Bikepark ist wenn es das Wetter zulässt (d.h. kein Schnee) ebenfalls bis 23. Oktober geöffnet. Letztes Jahr wurde er jedoch auf Grund des frühen Wintereinbruchs bereits am 15. Oktober geschlossen. Ich weiß jetzt die genauen Betriebszeiten in Saalbach-Hinterglemm nicht auswendig, aber da die beiden Gebiete ohnehin zusammen gehören haben sie wahrscheinlich auch sehr ähnliche Betriebszeiten.
Nur sollte man sich halt auch wärmere Klamotten einpacken, vor allem morgens und abends kann es durchaus recht frisch sein (Temperaturen rund um den Gefrierpunkt in der Nacht sind keine Seltenheit), aber tagsüber hat es meist 15-25 °C also ideales Outdoor-Wetter. Nur wenn es doch einmal regnen sollte kann es auch tagsüber recht frisch bleiben *brrrr*

Viele Einheimische, die den Urlaub zu Hause verbringen (z.B. mit wandern oder biken) nehmen sich jedes Jahr im Altweibersommer frei, da das Wetter viel stabiler und angenehmer ist. Im Sommer regnet es beinahe täglich, wenn der Tag sehr heiß war und mind. alle 1 bis 1,5 Woche setzt sich ein Tiefdruckgebiet für mehrere Tage fest. - Übrigens: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 

PS: Eine Alpenüberquerung würde ich Ende September trotzdem nicht empfehlen, außer man hat entsprechende Ausrüstung mit um auch mal ein paar Tage im Schneesturm überleben zu können.


----------



## smarty281 (28. Juli 2011)

Na da sag ich doch mal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung!!!
Ich werd es einfach mal ausprobieren und im September die Trails besuchen....


----------



## Beckumer (30. Juli 2011)

Weiß einer ob die Downhillstrecke in Leogang so fahrbar ist wie dieses Jahr beim World Cup?


----------



## farmersdaughter (30. Juli 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe schon seit längerem Saalbach für meinen diesjährigen Bikeurlaub ins Auge gefasst. Endlich weiß ich auch, wann ich Zeit dafür habe:
15.8 - 3.9. 
was mir fehlt sind Mitfahrer für diesen *Zeitraum*! Die Kollegen waren entweder schon weg, oder anderweitig verplant. Alleine ist erstens nicht so spannend und zweitens mir zu teuer!  

Ich möchte sowohl den Bikepark nutzen, als auch evtl. mal ein Paar Trails auf eigene Faust und aus eigener Kraft erkunden. Fahre ein Trek Scratch, bin 27 und Student (übrigens männlich, nicht vom Nickname verwirren lassen ). 

Ich suche also Leute, die sich mit mir zusammen tun wollen, oder eine Gruppe, an die ich mich anschließen kann. Habe selber kein Auto, also entweder deins/eures oder eins leihen. Preisgünstige Unterkunft mit JokerCard müsste eigentlich immer gut zu finden sein (?)

Fahre entweder aus Raum Hamm oder Detmold. Kann aber auch in NRW so ziemlich jeden Abfahrtsort leicht erreichen.

Also, ich meins ernst! Her mit den Nachrichten


----------



## morpheus1283 (2. August 2011)

So,

zur Illustration unseres Urlaubs hier ein kleines Video:


----------



## Donald_90 (3. August 2011)

Hey farmersdaugher ich bin vom 24.8. bis 28.8. in Saalbach. Auch erstmal allein, weil keiner Zeit hatte, ich aber unbedingt los wollte. Schreib mir mal eine PN, dann können wir uns ja da kurzschließen, falls du Lust hast! Hätte auch mehr Spaß dran, mit anderen zu fahren. Wer ist denn noch in diesem Zeitraum da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (3. August 2011)

Donald_90 schrieb:


> Hey farmersdaugher ich bin vom 24.8. bis 28.8. in Saalbach. Auch erstmal allein, weil keiner Zeit hatte, ich aber unbedingt los wollte. Schreib mir mal eine PN, dann können wir uns ja da kurzschließen, falls du Lust hast! Hätte auch mehr Spaß dran, mit anderen zu fahren. Wer ist denn noch in diesem Zeitraum da?



26.08.-28.08. spielberghaus


----------



## Donald_90 (3. August 2011)

Jau sauber, Spielberghaus bin ich auch!


----------



## Beckumer (6. August 2011)

Bin jetzt in Saalbach.
Kann mir einer von euch erklären, von wo der Singeltrail ob an der Bergstation Maiskogelbahn startet?

Gruß


----------



## vopsi (6. August 2011)

denke mal du meinst die kohlmaisbahn? den trail der big5 zum asitz rüber? direkt hinter der bergstation.


----------



## Beckumer (7. August 2011)

Meine den Trail, der von ganz oben Startet. Also wenn man die Kohlmaisbahn bis oben fährt.


----------



## swoosh999 (8. August 2011)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Meine den Trail, der von ganz oben Startet. Also wenn man die Kohlmaisbahn bis oben fährt.



3 möglichkeiten:

a) schotter runter
b) asitz rüber nach leogang
c) wanderweg (Höhen-Rund-Weg) richtung spielberghaus (Wanderweg - MTB gesperrt !!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschik (9. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre am Freitag 12.8 in der früh nach Saalbach, und bleibe bis Mi 17.8  Mittags. Ich fahre in Augsburg los und könnte noch 1 Person inkl Gepäck und bike mitnehmen. Zusammen fahren gehen hätte ich auch nichts dagegen bin nämlich allein unterwegs(fahre Freeride touren mit Liftunterstützung und Pro bzw X-line). War letztes Jahr schonmal dort und kenne mich auch n bissl aus. Also wer Lust hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden. 
PS: Bin 28 Jahre alt und Student


Gruß


----------



## silberwald (10. August 2011)

Lohnt sich die Milka Line eigentlich? Ansonsten bin ich (gelbes Nox) vom 13-20.8. auch in der Gegend (Saalbach, Hinterglemm, Leogang).


----------



## norcogirl (10. August 2011)

der singletrail am kohlmaiskogel beginnt ein stück unterhalb der bergstation. einfach dem schotterweg der da oben losgeht ca. 200m weit folgen (geht unter der gondel durch) dann kommt man an ne weggabelung. da dann allerdings weder links noch rechts abbiegen sondern geradeaus über die wiese zu dem viehgatter direkt am wald weiter. hinter dem viehgatter gehts dann los. der weitere verlauf des singletrails bis zum spielberghaus ist allerdings schwierig zu beschreiben(da mehrere kurze stücke auf schotterstraße folgen), ich empfehle da einfach mal ortskundige biker zu bitten das mal vorzufahren ;-) viel spaß!

zur milka-line: is spaßig, aber mehr eine gechillte familienabfahrt und als ich da anfang juli war war die strecke noch ziemlich viel loser schotter


----------



## morpheus1283 (13. August 2011)

Find die Milka merkwürdig...
Die Anliegen fühlen sich so an, als würden sie viel zu spät beginnen...

Irgendwie komisch halt...


----------

